# Catfish hot dog rig works. 28# 23# and 21#



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Size your hook to the amount of Hot Dog or cut bait you want to use. It works with straight, treble or circle hooks. I even like a wide gap
2/0 heavy bass hook. Lots of room for the bait and still get a hook up.
Best Catfish hooks are 2/0 Gama Circle Red, Owner Mutu (make sure they are heavy, not light wire) and 7/0 Daiichi Red D84Z. What's your favorites?
Friend me on Facebook and Subscribe to my WillCFish channel for more tips.


----------

